# I Find It Funny



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That athiests or non-believers whatever they want to label themselves find so much glee in making fun of people for believing in God, Easter whatever the situation, mocking some peoples most inner beliefs. For people who always say dont shove your beliefs down my throat you sure are shitting out a lot of yours. It really doesnt phase me since I dont really give a flying f*ck what people say but its mighty hypocritcal if I do say so.

BTW this isnt directed at anyone specific on here... this isnt the only place mocking what some people consider the holiest of days

whatever happened to live and let live? Does that not apply to beliefs, religious or otherwise?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Hypocrites, nuff said . . . .


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm in no way religious, but I'd like to wish all you people of faith a happy holiday


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I like this post quite a bit.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i agree with trigger


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well said Trigga!..and BTW, Happy Easter to everyone (non-believers as well)!...Remember this day, our lord and savior Jesus Christ who rose from the dead for our eternal salvation!...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Nice post Trigga, I totally agree. "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i could care less if someone makes fun of my beliefs...i am not insecure about them, and i know what i believe, and what i want to get out of it.

nice post though, same for bawb.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> That athiests or non-believers whatever they want to label themselves find so much glee in making fun of people for believing in God, Easter whatever the situation, mocking some peoples most inner beliefs. For people who always say dont shove your beliefs down my throat you sure are shitting out a lot of yours. It really doesnt phase me since I dont really give a flying f*ck what people say but its mighty hypocritcal if I do say so.
> 
> BTW this isnt directed at anyone specific on here... this isnt the only place mocking what some people consider the holiest of days
> 
> whatever happened to live and let live? Does that not apply to beliefs, religious or otherwise?


It certainly does but r1ders also right. What happened to being able to laugh at ourselves I often wonder. If you can't laugh at the things that are not causing pain or anguish then why get upset? Rape, War, 9/11 and things as such I don't find funny in the slightest....but the little things that make us different like race,color,creed,religion is no problem in my mind...it's the in those aspects that makes us unique and also a subject you can laugh at..if it's not done maliciously then why even give a sh*t?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RNR I dont think they care about Funny religious photos I think its the whole " LOL i dont believe in god, look how dumb you are and how smart I am. Your so dumb and im so smart, i mean a talking snake eh!?!? You should be like me."


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Danny Tanner said:


> RNR I dont think they care about Funny religious photos I think its the whole " LOL i dont believe in god, look how dumb you are and how smart I am. Your so dumb and im so smart, i mean a talking snake eh!?!? You should be like me."


I am talking as a whole Danny....the minute you take things to serious in life you become angry at any perceived insult or transgressor against you. Then off to the races with reactions towards those who have wronged you in your mind.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> RNR I dont think they care about Funny religious photos I think its the whole* " LOL i dont believe in god, look how dumb you are and how smart I am. Your so dumb and im so smart, i mean a talking snake eh!?!? You should be like me."*


 yeah thats pretty much it..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice thread trigga i also agree with RNR and R1


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Its like black people... they can crack all the black jokes they want about how the white man used to beat their ass and whatever... As soon as the guy from sienfield did it it caused an uproar. Its just not as funny if your from the other side.
*

That is where your wrong, it is in the context of what someone is saying that makes it ignorant or have intentions of malice. Cause if your saying that you can make fun of what applies to you and no one else can't then that is exactly the problem,. People feel entitled if that is the case and entitlement is ignorance once you boil it down.






Why didn't George Carlin get booed then?
I would like to think that being called a n***er is just as sensitive as having fun made of your religion.

It is the originality of each other that makes us unique and wonderful...it makes us great each of us in our own right. If we could simply laugh or get on with a little fun poked here and there it would be a better world. I agree with you if it is malicious or attempt to hurt someone through whatever makes them a individual it is uncalled for but that is just the world we live in!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

He said it himself...its the context not the words.. when your making fun of something because you feel that people who believe a certain way are lesser thats malice dude thats not in good fun

RNR dude i didnt open this thread to take a shot at you i just hope you know that bud, the pics didnt offend me at all, not my taste but if it floats your boat go on down the river with it i always say... well i dont but im sure someone has


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> He said it himself...its the context not the words.. when your making fun of something because you feel that people who believe a certain way are lesser thats malice dude thats not in good fun
> 
> RNR dude i didnt open this thread to take a shot at you i just hope you know that bud, the pics didnt offend me at all, not my taste but if it floats your boat go on down the river with it i always say... well i dont but im sure someone has


I know brother I never once thought this was directed at me. it's just in religion people take that sh*t way too seriously IMHO and maybe that makes me part of the problem. It seems that religious folks for the most part( As yes I am one of them that is religious) don't take heed to their own guidelines for life. Being a hypocrite is the problem as well and if those people get offended well f*ck them. For if Pope John Paul could make peace with the Jewish and Islamic religions then he obviously turned a blind eye to past discretions far worse than whats being poked at Easter this year. Ya know man?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it has more to do with the fact the audience appeared all white








The 'N' word has a lot of history behind it, it was used as a word of oppression with it's only objective being to dehumanise black people in order to justify their mistreatment. Same would go for any anti Semitic words used by the Nazis when justifying the murder of Jewish people. Trying to re-write history and make it OK to use these words is just stupidity at it's finest.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Traveller said:


> I think it has more to do with the fact the audience appeared all white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks tips!
Who was trying to do that?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Traveller said:


> *I think it has more to do with the fact the audience appeared all white *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too.. he wouldnt go to the apollo and try that bit


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Never underestimate the strength of George Carlin...I betcha he would have or did this act to predominate black audiences.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> He said it himself...its the context not the words.. when your making fun of something because you feel that people who believe a certain way are lesser thats malice dude thats not in good fun
> 
> RNR dude i didnt open this thread to take a shot at you i just hope you know that bud, the pics didnt offend me at all, not my taste but if it floats your boat go on down the river with it i always say... well i dont but im sure someone has


I know brother I never once thought this was directed at me. it's just in religion people take that sh*t way too seriously IMHO and maybe that makes me part of the problem. It seems that religious folks for the most part( As yes I am one of them that is religious) don't take heed to their own guidelines for life. Being a hypocrite is the problem as well and if those people get offended well f*ck them. For if Pope John Paul could make peace with the Jewish and Islamic religions then he obviously turned a blind eye to past discretions far worse than whats being poked at Easter this year. Ya know man?
[/quote]
This thread isnt really about easter but its kinda what set it off, i always just kinda tried to not comment on the crap some people say about how stupid having faith or believing or religion is, i guess i just woke up this morning with a bone to pick and seeing all the happy zombie jesus day and sh*t like that just got me thinking... and here we are

I think we both agree with my initial point just in different ways


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well the atheist factor is just as fucked up as any other. It is funny as well because they base their belief on science from what I have seen. That in science itself does not support nothing being out there and they are some of the most as you said shove it down your throat style of people out there...borderline Phelps sh*t


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

tips?

No one on here thankfully









But it is an argument that I've seen come up a few times with people trying to justify using certain words. The "why can they say it and we can't" argument, or the "all it means is ignorant, so if you argue with me about it your a n*gger" argument. It's a pathetic justification to use words which incite hate towards a specific group of people. Anyone who wasn't racist or prejudice wouldn't want to use the words anyway as they have no use besides inciting hate.
Anyway enough off-topic rambling from me.

I agree with Trigga, it seems that those with belief in a higher being often do get taunted by others who claim to be knowledgeable intellectuals because they've done away with religion, and instead see having little to no knowledge in a such a complex field of evolution or cosmology superior to someone with religious understanding and belief.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Traveller said:


> tips?
> 
> No one on here thankfully
> 
> ...


Just being a smart ass man don't worry about it...not trying to justify bigotry...just using it as a example of context


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Well the atheist factor is just as fucked up as any other. It is funny as well because they base their belief on science from what I have seen. That in science itself does not support nothing being out there and they are some of the most as you said shove it down your throat style of people out there...borderline Phelps sh*t


Atheism and religion are just two sides of the same coin, it's all faith based, neither can be proven. The entire question is the ultimate Schrödinger's Cat.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bawb2u said:


> Well the atheist factor is just as fucked up as any other. It is funny as well because they base their belief on science from what I have seen. That in science itself does not support nothing being out there and they are some of the most as you said shove it down your throat style of people out there...borderline Phelps sh*t


Atheism and religion are just two sides of the same coin, it's all faith based, neither can be proven. The entire question is the ultimate Schrödinger's Cat.
[/quote]

The only part of that is in Physics this staple rule applies

You cannot get 1 from 0.

That is the nail in the coffin for that view but you are right brother.. no sense in arguing with either side!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Traveller I am disappointed I didn't see any sheep references from you. Religion was created to herd the sheep!

Nice post trigga, I am a non-believer myself, but I don't take pride or glee or whatever the f*ck you said in making fun of people that believe, my girl is a believer and im not no biggie. I will argue with people that try to shove religion down my throat though.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Traveller I am disappointed I didn't see any sheep references from you. Religion was created to herd the sheep!
> 
> Nice post trigga, I am a non-believer myself, but I don't take pride or glee or whatever the f*ck you said in making fun of people that believe, my girl is a believer and im not no biggie. I will argue with people that try to shove religion down my throat though.


live and let live mafacka... live and let live


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

just wanna say,great thread and great posting by all.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I really do appreciate the love guys but I would really like to see what some of the haters have to say regarding my opening post... So I'm bumping this in the hopes they will see it and have the guts or smarts to reply


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Happy Easter Monday, I missed this post yesterday. I was at church at the crack of dawn. We didnt want to go to a let mass since we knew it would b picked. May God Bless you









And don't let hurtful words bring you down brother. They are just words at the end of the day.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

This is definitely the most intellectual thread I've seen in a while, possible ever to come out of the lounge.

The problem is extremes. Atheists have extremists and religions have extremists. The middle of the road guys on both ends don't cause trouble. I don't make my views known, why? Because its normally not important. But personally, I'll make fun of anyone. IMHO neither side knows the full truth, and the ones that can respect that are truly the wiser. Blind faith in either direction is dangerous.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> *whatever happened to live and let live? *Does that not apply to beliefs, religious or otherwise?


Live and let live never existed. Isn't it the natural state of mankind to attack or resist or burry things that our different from us? I'm not saying all of us are like that, in fact, more and more people are trying their hardest to live and let live. But I'm not surprised. The only thing I can think of that stirs up more debates and heated arguments then politics is religion.
Athiest, Religious, Black, White...we can all root for our sports teams


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Central said:


> *whatever happened to live and let live? *Does that not apply to beliefs, religious or otherwise?


*Live and let live never existed*. Isn't it the natural state of mankind to attack or resist or burry things that our different from us? I'm not saying all of us are like that, in fact, more and more people are trying their hardest to live and let live. But I'm not surprised. The only thing I can think of that stirs up more debates and heated arguments then politics is religion.
Athiest, Religious, Black, White...we can all root for our sports teams








[/quote]

more truth never spoken


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Central said:


> *whatever happened to live and let live? *Does that not apply to beliefs, religious or otherwise?


Live and let live never existed. Isn't it the natural state of mankind to attack or resist or burry things that our different from us? I'm not saying all of us are like that, in fact, more and more people are trying their hardest to live and let live. But I'm not surprised. The only thing I can think of that stirs up more debates and heated arguments then politics is religion.
Athiest, Religious, Black, White...we can all root for our sports teams








[/quote]
sure it does i know lots of people (myself included) who could care less what someone else does/believes as long as it doesnt get in my way. I think that non believers have more of a problem with it than religious or people of faith because they for whatever reason feel like they are forced to try to convert and belittle people at the simple mention of God. Extremism aside modern religion teach acceptance of other people, religion, cultures whatever so I really dont get where you are saying it never existed.. it has existed and still does just not on the internet where everyone has 20lb balls and says whatever they want to.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Live and let live exists? Ok, then explain recorded history.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your talking governments,regimes,empires and im talking about everyday PEOPLE not some machine that created difference between humans for profit


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

But people create all those entities. We are the makers of regimes and empires. Business, religion, ideals, etc. I understand the whole of something doesnt reflect what an individual believes but if you sincerely think the vast majority of the world has a live and let live mentality theres no way. From children we develope our sense of unity under certain similarities. You remember the jocks vs the nerds, the goths vs preps...into adulthood it calms down to a degree but its still there. Muslims clashing with Christians, whites with blacks...even to a simpler form of say a loud neighbor moving into a quiet neighborhood. No one wants to live and let live...Theyre loud! Get them the F out! 
Live and let live is a hope, not a reality. If thats the case why does everyone I know with a brain avoid the ghetto after dark? Why isnt every homeless person offered to live in anyones house? Because you know you're likely to get jumped or robbed...because you know a homeless guy will most likely 'use' your house and stink it up and who knows what kinda crap hes into when you're not looking. It's called steriotyping by most, common sense by others.

Instead of living and let live we are traveling to this grey area of no distinctions. Instead of Merry Christmas we call it happy holiday. We try to please one another and accomidate diversity for the sake of it all. We think Christmas, just the word, offends people...and it apparently DOES! But even though any dummy with a brain knows the "holiday" we are celebrating IS Christmas, we still appease them by ommiting the religious word. 
At our cores we automatically see differences. We acknowledge a different race, handicap, religion, look, class. It's what we are. 
We urn for a live and let live world but the truth of the matter is thats just not going to happen.

I guarentee you, the most professional well spoken people you know harbor their own prejudices. They are just more skilled at hiding them then what you're imagining as some outspoken racist hick.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Central said:


> But people create all those entities. We are the makers of regimes and empires. Business, religion, ideals, etc. I understand the whole of something doesnt reflect what an individual believes but if you sincerely think the vast majority of the world has a live and let live mentality theres no way. From children we develope our sense of unity under certain similarities. You remember the jocks vs the nerds, the goths vs preps...into adulthood it calms down to a degree but its still there. Muslims clashing with Christians ([christians and muslims lived in peace for a long time before any bs came about, again started by a select few and forced onto the general population[/b], whites with blacks *only an issue for the last 400 years in times long gone africans, arabs, asains where all well respected tradesmen until again a select few decided that not having pigment somehow made you a greater person*...even to a simpler form of say a loud neighbor moving into a quiet neighborhood *that effects a persons quality of life, thats different*. No one wants to live and let live...Theyre loud! Get them the F out!
> Live and let live is a hope, not a reality. If thats the case why does everyone I know with a brain avoid the ghetto after dark* Because they have a brain maybe? why would you go to area known for crime at night if your not from there*? Why isnt every homeless person offered to live in anyones house?*They are usually homeless for a reason* Because you know you're likely to get jumped or robbed...because you know a homeless guy will most likely 'use' your house and stink it up and who knows what kinda crap hes into when you're not looking. It's called steriotyping by most, common sense by others.
> 
> Instead of living and let live we are traveling to this grey area of no distinctions. Instead of Merry Christmas we call it happy holiday. We try to please one another and accomidate diversity for the sake of it all. We think Christmas, just the word, offends people...and it apparently DOES! But even though any dummy with a brain knows the "holiday" we are celebrating IS Christmas, we still appease them by ommiting the religious word.
> ...


I dont think you understand what I am saying dude you arent seeing the big picture, those examples of stereotypes that you bring up wasnt something that every single person just woke up with one day, it was something forced on the general population by the powers that be. (kinda like when you see an arab on a plane these days) People for the most part (ORDINARY PEOPLE) do live and let live...

Unless you a person with a lot of internal insecurity issues.. constantly judging other people to feel better about yourself in which i can see how living and let live could be hard to do... but for people with their own lives, own priorities, own worries... what theyre neighbour, guy down the street, hobo on the bench does is irrelevant to them.

Unless of course you get them 20lb balls on the net where everything is fair game


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Whats your obsession with balls? Keep it on point cheif. Im not playing hardass, Im bringing up talking points. Obviously we are either talking about different things or arent communicating our points well enough. sh*t Trigga, live and let live man...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

live and let live is b.s jews have been kicked out or massacred in every country they have been in, now that they have israel the u.n still wont leave them alone with this palestine bullshit, if the arabs are so outraged at the treatment why ask there sworn enemies to help them why don't they do something themselves maybe because they could care less but they get a chance to bash jews to the rest of the world, egypt also share a border with a wall like israel but who gets all the ridicule the jew obviously, also i also cant find a video on youtube without some anti jew remarks that has a bunch of views. Not to mention there only 13 million jews world wide yet every religion race and colour hates on them constantly, sh*t even the pope was an ex hitler youth. Live and let live


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its true jews get so much hate. At work there is this guy that insists on talking to me every once in awhile. He always hints here and there about his hatred for jews. I have met many people that blame this or that on the juden. Cant stand these types of people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Israel is a different case, many orthodox Jews don't agree with the state because of it's Zionist roots. You need to visit the west bank to see what goes on there







( It isn't about Jew or Muslim, it's about Zionist and non Zionist)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I say f*ck being a Zionist. Im a Lionist. I ride Lions and tame them because lions are my friends.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TheSpaz13 said:


> This is definitely the most intellectual thread I've seen in a while, possible ever to come out of the lounge.


how can you say this when youve only been here for a year?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

BTW my post in the easter thread is what sparked this thread. Trigga dont even lie bro, you need to give thanks where its due.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Orthodox are the extremist of our religion and follow the "we don't have a holy land until hashem rebuilds the temple" they don't represent our whole religion more like a tiny percentage. My couzin had a rocket blow his kitchen to bits and have seen what these palestinians do when they go into a bus full of children with bombs strapped to them atrocities are committed on both sides but at least the israelis don't hide behind innocent civilians then claim war crimes because they use human shields palestine target innocents israel targets combatants who happen to launch rockets from school playgrounds to try to avoid air strikes. I have family and friends in the i.d.f i also have friends from palestine living in canada because if they went back they would be killed for being Christian. Give the palestinians democracy and who do they elect a terrorist organization muslim extremists hamas. I don't no where your from but its been arab vs jew since the beginning, how many arab nations have tried and failed to take israel down, i wonder how the united states would react if mexico started lobbing rockets into cali and texas, its not like hamas wants peace they want the whole area for themselves with no jews. If the palestinians had the army and the tables were turned i would bet my life that every jew in israel would be dead within a week, if that.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saeky9I5T9c&NR=1


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

JUDEN! JUDEN! JUDEN!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> JUDEN! JUDEN! JUDEN!


eat a dick my grandparents were both in the camps


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You eat a dick because my grandparents liberated those camps.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

unless your grandfather was an american black soldier, you can still eat the dick, its not like ww2 was about savin people from the camps, they just happened to stumble across them


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^^^^^DICK EATING CONTEST!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Jews used to live there before the state of Israel, real Jews are Arabs. I know plenty of real Jews who had to leave the Middle East because of a few who decided one day to take over a country and "ethnically cleanse" the land. You wonder why terrorist attacks happen, if a group of people came and took over your country under a false flag of Judaism, murdered your children, women, all in the name of "Judaism" then I can only imagine if someone came a long and gave you a chance at revenge you would take it. Every year, more and more land is taken from the Palestinian people who had been living there all their lives, their houses reduced to ruble, and for what? Illegal "Jewish" settlements. Just sit back and take a non bias view at the statistics, the 2006 war between Lebanon and Israel, Israel 43 dead, Lebanon 1,191 dead, Israel lost soldiers, Lebanon lost civilians.

Israel itself is a terrorist state, every year the atrocities it commits are disgusting. I know former Israeli military personal who would tell me about their time in mandatory service (which right after fled the country and sought foreign citizenship), the murdering of children, the degrading of innocent civilians. Don't support terrorism on either side.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> ^^^^^DICK EATING CONTEST!!!!!!












alright back on topic, people will never be tolerant of each other its just not in our nature, take chimps they cannibalize other non family members nature isn't a nice place and i think people tend to forget we are still animals.




look at second comment


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like McDonalds is hiring again ^^^


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central said:


> Looks like McDonalds is hiring again ^^^


 Eat a dick my grandparents are from the ghettos of cleveland


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Looks like McDonalds is hiring again ^^^


 Eat a dick my grandparents are from the ghettos of cleveland
[/quote]
That explains a lot...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Jews used to live there before the state of Israel, real Jews are Arabs. I know plenty of real Jews who had to leave the Middle East because of a few who decided one day to take over a country and "ethnically cleanse" the land. You wonder why terrorist attacks happen, if a group of people came and took over your country under a false flag of Judaism, murdered your children, women, all in the name of "Judaism" then I can only imagine if someone came a long and gave you a chance at revenge you would take it. Every year, more and more land is taken from the Palestinian people who had been living there all their lives, their houses reduced to ruble, and for what? Illegal "Jewish" settlements. Just sit back and take a non bias view at the statistics, the 2006 war between Lebanon and Israel, Israel 43 dead, Lebanon 1,191 dead, Israel lost soldiers, Lebanon lost civilians.
> 
> Israel itself is a terrorist state, every year the atrocities it commits are disgusting. I know former Israeli military personal who would tell me about their time in mandatory service (which right after fled the country and sought foreign citizenship), the murdering of children, the degrading of innocent civilians. Don't support terrorism on either side.


Jews and arabs never had conflict until the british empire wanted to de stabilize the region but thats another issue all together. Your ethnic cleansing is bullshit the british(since it was a british colony not arab) divided israel you clearly no nothing of how israel was divided it was done by the british and a league of nations not jews ethnically cleansing i don't no were you got that racist bullshit from. Comparing israel to the likes extremist terrorist organizations is plain retarded. When your enemy admits to using human shields wtf do you expect snipers waiting for the perfect shot its not the swat team, why should israel to sit around and do nothing and jsut have pot shots taken at them, civilians will die in every conflict ww2 america destroyed 97% of germany wtf do you think happened to the civilians. You leave out the fact that there are atrocities committed on both sides yet highlight the "jewish" atrocities. If my country got invaded i would fight to the death but i wouldn't hide behind my mother or sister and shoot at the invaders from civilian areas and launch rockets out of playgrounds, all this they admit do doing. I don't think you understand how terrorism works you play right into its hands. But your right hamas, hezbolla and al-quida and there friends are much better than the israelis, give them the chance they would slit the throat of every american and westerner on the face of this earth, f*cking retard. If the people in palestine wanted peace they could have opted to elect someone other than hamas, they could also abide by cease fires or accept peace with israel co-existing but no they want it all with no jews. I said it before ill say it again if the arab world is so outraged why do none of there arab nations help palestine fight a real war, they don't give a flying f*ck about them thats why.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bob351 said:


> unless your grandfather was an american black soldier, you can still eat the dick, its not like ww2 was about savin people from the camps, they just happened to stumble across them


You do know that the Soviet Red Army and many other nations also liberated many camps as well?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for calling me a retard








They did, 1969 ring any bells? Except when Israel is backed by the USA it's hard to do when their weapons are more advanced and embargo's stop other nations from advancing. If you think the Israeli Government is "Jewish" then your as lost as they are. That's all I'm going to say cause you've taken my words and put your own twist on them, very similar to what Zionist media does







Have fun spreading your propaganda. And don't talk down to me, you live a sheltered life and having seen anything yet.

FREE PALESTINE !!! FREE TIBET !!!! END GLOBAL MILITARY OCCUPATION !!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This turned lovely in a heartbeat!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> unless your grandfather was an american black soldier, you can still eat the dick, its not like ww2 was about savin people from the camps, they just happened to stumble across them


You do know that the Soviet Red Army and many other nations also liberated many camps as well?
[/quote]
When did you learn this, go grab a cookie and pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Did you not see "Jewish" in quotations? I believe your original post refered to a Jewish - Arab conflict, no mention of Zionism. I must of left it out, silly me for trying to debate with someone living in Canada about a Middle Eastern conflict seeing that I live there. I'll know next time not to post my thoughts when someone younger then me who I doubt has ever left Canada is posting against what I stand for


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Jesus tap dancing Christ, I love how every debate decays into "im right you're wrong"
Traveller Im not saying what you do or don't know, but playing the "I live here" card is a cop out. Not to mention Kuwait isnt Israel or Palestine. And geographic location doesnt = I'm smarter then you. Now if you were running and gunning up north, sure...but you arent. You live and work in a very different country then the one you are debating over. 
And on a side note, some of these posts lack content and seriously illustrate what people think they know when they listen to teachers and television news for too long. I fancy myself a history freak. Not a news/current events freak, but a history freak. And even so I am enthusiastically open to new points of view, new opinions or even clashing ideas about the world..but some of this stuff I'm reading here is nothing more then quickie potshots trying to get in a "gotcha" post rather then an eye opening revelation.

And does the last page not prove my previous point perfectly of live and let live being a bullshit idea.

***I am not calling anyone of you out, I'm also not trying to derail. On with your discussion.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Too long didnt read ^

Back to traveller and bobs juden debate


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Congratulations you live in the middle east you an expert on the middle east im from canada so i don't no anything other than hockey and beer n maple syrup, your already in he middle east should be more convenient to fight israel then. I don't run around saying free this free that no war and all that bullshit if i'm not physically going to do something about it. Like i said sac up and go do something productive if you don't like it i may not have been out of canada but i don't preach about sh*t i'm going to do nothing about for the hell of it, have you ever heard of actions speak louder than words. You must be in a pretty hardcore part of the middle east to have so much free time for p-fury, why don't you cancel your internet plan, take the money and donate it to your causes im pretty sure that would be more useful than posting FREE TIBET FREE PALESTINE on p-fury, you wont do anything because you are to big of a coward to go and fight for your believes you'd rather sit in a computer chair behind a screen and preach change.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Too long didnt read ^
> 
> Back to traveller and bobs juden debate


edited myself...lost my temper. sorry all, carry on


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Disgusting and ill-timed. Reminds me of when your moms water broke!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

And in reference to the title, i find it funny your kuwaiti and hate america, you should kiss there ass god know what saddam would have done to your bitch ass if america didnt back your sh*t up with there evil troops


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bob351 said:


> And in reference to the title, i find it funny your kuwaiti and hate america, you should kiss there ass god know what saddam would have done to your bitch ass if america didnt back your sh*t up with there evil troops












"Your bitchass" ohhh lawdzzz this kid is amazing


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> And in reference to the title, i find it funny your kuwaiti and hate america, you should kiss there ass god know what saddam would have done to your bitch ass if america didnt back your sh*t up with there evil troops












"Your bitchass" ohhh lawdzzz this kid is amazing
[/quote]


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bob did you literally see 50 stars when uncle sam smacked your face with his penis?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't support war, so why would I fight physically in one? Talking about whether a war is right or wrong means nothing when you have never seen the effects firsthand and you are simply talking with information you receive elsewhere. Ask TWTR about war, ask any other person who has seen the effects it has. I have been to the west bank, I have seen the state in which people live there because of the Zionist agenda, which is why you are unable to relate to what I'm saying because you've never seen it. I was in Lebanon on holiday when rockets came flying in destroying schools and hospitals, all targeting civilians, anyone who's seen war firsthand knows what is right and what is wrong.
This is a fish forum, and I like having discussions with people I share a hobby with because we already share one thing in common. Just because I post here doesn't mean I'm not active elsewhere, did that ever occur to you? Me posting on a fish forum doesn't mean I don't protest, organise rallies, attend conferences, help out with charities. There are plenty of members here who do other things whilst still being active, for example P-Man is in his Guardian Angels group helping out his neighborhood because of police not doing enough. Active members also have families, children, work and numerous other things besides this forum.

I guess according to your logic, everyone who's active on this forum does absolutely nothing outside of it.

Anyway, I'm leaving it at that, I don't see any benefit in continuing this discussion because the insults are gaining a foothold on the actual debate.










Invasion wouldn't of happened if the American Government didn't give him the weapons in the first place to fight Iran and the promise of Kuwaiti and Iranian land if the war was fought


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I don't support war, so why would I fight physically in one? Talking about whether a war is right or wrong means nothing when you have never seen the effects firsthand and you are simply talking with information you receive elsewhere. Ask TWTR about war, ask any other person who has seen the effects it has. I have been to the west bank, I have seen the state in which people live there because of the Zionist agenda, which is why you are unable to relate to what I'm saying because you've never seen it. I was in Lebanon on holiday when rockets came flying in destroying schools and hospitals, all targeting civilians, anyone who's seen war firsthand knows what is right and what is wrong.
> This is a fish forum, and I like having discussions with people I share a hobby with because we already share one thing in common. Just because I post here doesn't mean I'm not active elsewhere, did that ever occur to you? Me posting on a fish forum doesn't mean I don't protest, organise rallies, attend conferences, help out with charities. There are plenty of members here who do other things whilst still being active, for example P-Man is in his Guardian Angels group helping out his neighborhood because of police not doing enough. Active members also have families, children, work and numerous other things besides this forum.
> 
> I guess according to your logic, everyone who's active on this forum does absolutely nothing outside of it.
> ...


 I only said you do nothing outside of p-fruy because you've been here for a month or two and have 2k posts, thats some free time if you ask me







You ignorantly have no idea of my family history with war and genocide and likewise i am ignorant to your accomplishments for freedom, so i wouldn't go around saying i have no one to ask about war. Anyways this will go back and fourth just like the actual conflict so i will leave it dead were it is both sides are wrong. What i don't understand is why you don't you go to israel and watch a school bus full of children get blown up by a suicide bomber or go into a house of a jewish family that got murdered in there sleep just because of the actions of the government of israel and not take it out on uniformed soldiers since there are plenty around to fight vs civilians unlike hamas who wear civilian clothes and coward in schools use human shields(Openly admitted), you seem to preach way to far on one side to sound anything but a anti semite to me, i would respect your argument alot more if it wasn't zionist did this jews did that its only the arabs suffering zionist agenda is to rule the world, i guess it cant be the radical muslims doing anything its all the jews fault and don't forget what hamas does to its own people but i guess thats the zionists to. I cant win because anything i say is zionist propoganda and the muslims are never at fault its all the bid bad zionist/jew. Correct me if i'm wrong but this is how you come across.









And saddam had soviet supplied weapons, the iran iraq war was supplied by the soviets and all of sadams forces during desert storm 1 and 2 were outdadted soviet equipment why do you think the states had such a cake walk when it came to armored battes, he didn't have abrams tanks or m16 it was all rpg's t-80's and ak's


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not antisemitic, it's why I had "Jewish" in quotations as I know the Israeli government is far from Jewish. It's the same reason I say Zionism, because that is what the conflict boils down to. Same way some terrorist groups fly a false flag of Islam, the Israeli government does the same with Judaism. To be a Zionist doesn't mean your Jewish, the US Government is Zionist as are a lot of other Western Governments yet there not controlled by Jewish people. I'm not bringing in crazy theories here, it is what it is, Zionism. Being anti-Zionist doesn't mean your a member of a specific religion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-FB0ZwPs2M&feature=related

It isn't about religion . .


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't support Zionism, it's a pointless argument.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I'm not antisemitic, it's why I had "Jewish" in quotations as I know the Israeli government is far from Jewish. It's the same reason I say Zionism, because that is what the conflict boils down to. Same way some terrorist groups fly a false flag of Islam, the Israeli government does the same with Judaism. To be a Zionist doesn't mean your Jewish, the US Government is Zionist as are a lot of other Western Governments yet there not controlled by Jewish people. I'm not bringing in crazy theories here, it is what it is, Zionism. Being anti-Zionist doesn't mean your a member of a specific religion.


I guess i missed the meaning behind the quotations and jumped the gun, well my point to this whole thing was atrocities will be committed by both sides of a conflict no matter who it is or what the reason for fighting is, and its apart of conflict. Unfortunately alot of people don't see it the way you do they see a jew vs arab conflict and when they think zionist they think jew since the definition of zionist is a jewish political movement at least that way my impression, but i stay on the side of israel just because i have family and friends there not because i support there government or its actions against the palestinians but for the civilians getting killed when there are uniformed combatants to fight. There seems to be no middle ground in this conflict your either pro israel or pro palestine as a muslim i can imagine its hard for a muslim to be in the middle since i know as a jew its hard to be in the middle both sides tend to ignore the bad they do to the other. Also its unfortunate most people are not educated on this, since you basically have two sides to look at one being the israeli extreme and the other the palestinian extreme, i cannot find legitimate sources reporting 100% factual un-bias information other than pictures, either way this is a never ending argument. I apologies for calling you a anti semite and for my bias in the matter but i get quite heated when i talk about my religion because of my family history and the stories i heard growing up. There are far to many people who are anti israel for the wrong reasons.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Also its hard not to look at f*ck israel comments and not take it as a stab to my religion or my people


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

It's OK, it's very understandable. I'm not pro Israel or pro Palestinian, I'm pro humanity and sadly Israel's political system, like many others, causes more harm then good. I say the same against any other government supporting the murder of innocent civilians, and the same to any terrorist organisations.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> It's OK, it's very understandable. I'm not pro Israel or pro Palestinian, I'm pro humanity and sadly Israel's political system, like many others, causes more harm then good. I say the same against any other government supporting the murder of innocent civilians, and the same to any terrorist organisations.


The world is a messed up place, this is why i appreciate living in canada and what i have, i am not one to take things for granted unlike many my age who don't even know the day of the week.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Why is it that you guys must derail any semi-intellectual thread?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Also its hard not to look at f*ck israel comments and not take it as a stab to my religion or my people


To be fair.. you guys did kinda go into palestine.. kick all/most of the Palestinians out and the ones that remained you built a huge wall to separate the two and restricted travel in the country like crazy.

I agree Xenon this thread has pretty much gone down the shitter


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

good thread until the end. im with you trig. i believe in god, but thats about it. I do think some aspects of religion are pretty absurd/stupid/humorous. however, i wont make fun of religion because like you said, its only funny if both sides are laughing... if one side isnt laughing, thats just malicious.
that being said. i hope everyone had a happy zombie jesus day.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Agreed with the above. Maybe we'll get back on track with the god argument. Seems like the palestine argument took hold. I do love everyones educational video source however (youtube).


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You do know that some videos posted on youtube are from legit educational instituitions, or do you think since youtube hosts them that they are the creators of them?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

feel better danny? unfortunately i gotta run so i dont have time to one up everyone here. enjoy your amazingly successful life stuck behind your computer monitor telling it "like it is". Real men 'log on' and lay down their opinions. Take it easy buddy







Don't get too stressed out tonight angel
Now back on topic


----------

